# Here is a good Tip



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

For all of you who don't subscribe to Charles Neils Newsletter, here is a good tip on taking the warp out of thin material.

http://files.ctctcdn.com/c5c4c9cb001/a30af8ed-374c-49c6-8ca3-4723364e6911.pdf

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Another reason why I enjoy this forum - all the excellent tips.

Thanks


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

That's a great tip Herb! I happen to have just used that trick about a month ago to flatten some 1/2" ply for my router fence.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good one. I wouldn't have thought of that.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very useful tip. Thanks Herb.


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

Great tip!! Thanks Herb, this is why I check in every day.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for posting Herb! Great tip.
Sid


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the useful tip!


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very good tip. thanks :smile:


----------

